# Unknown language: ڻےۓێسڈذل



## simfoniaco

May somebody translate this for me? / Podría alguien traducir esto para mi?

ڻےۓێسڈذل

I don't know Arabic (Although i think it's a very interesting language xD)... Thanks


----------



## clevermizo

That is not Arabic but it may be Urdu.


----------



## linguist786

This isn't Urdu. To be honest, it looks like gibberish to me because ۓ cannot exist in the middle of a word (a bit like how ى (alif maqsuura) cannot exist in the middle of a word). There is also a strange looking mark which looks like a letter "v" on top of the يـ. I've never seen this before.

Where did you get this from?


----------



## simfoniaco

Uhm, thanks for bothering, I'm really embarrased... It's a long story involving a Jackass making himself mysterious... Thanks for telling me it doesn't mean anything, that's... kind of relieving...

P.S.: Sorry for my english, of course, it's better than my arabic (lol), but I think it's pretty limited.


----------



## Whodunit

I can tell you the names of the eight letters, which make absolutely no sense, because they are written in a way they'd never appear. It looks like Spanish sNÇäöœig to an Arabic or Urdu/Farsi speaker. 

ڻ - rnuun - no idea about the pronunciation; looks like a transliteration of Hindi र्न (rn combination)
ے - "yeh barree" (AR: yaa2 barrii) - only used at the end of a word in Urdu/Farsi; its sound is close to English "uh", I guess
ۓ - same as above, but with a hamza (glottal stop); an attempt at a pronunciation: [ʔah]
ێ - I have absolutely no idea what that should be. I found ۆ (waw with V) as a representation for "oe" (German ö? Thai oe?), but nothing for ێ. 
س - siin - Arabic letter with the sound [s]
ڈ - ddaal - interesting combination, but I'm not sure about the correct translation ... maybe like the Hindi ध to distinguish it from द?
ذ - dhaal - Arabic equivalent of the English soft _th_ in _the_
ل - laam - Arabic [l] sound.

If you ask me, that is just gibberish.


----------



## Ellis

It may be Sindhi or some other minority Indoaryan language.


----------



## Qcumber

This is written in an alphabet derived from the Arabic alphabet, but the text is definitely not Arabic.
Each of the letters exists. You'll find this alphabet used completely or partially by Muslims from India to South-East Asia. The values of the signs vary from language to language. For instance the small emphatic Taa2 placed above a consonant represents the schwa among the Magindanaons and the Maranaos (Southern Philippines).


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:


> ے - "yeh barree" (AR: yaa2 barrii) - only used at the end of a word in Urdu/Farsi; its sound is *close to English "uh",* I guess


Its sound is actually like "-ay" (like in English "day"), not "uh"


> ۓ - same as above, but with a hamza (glottal stop); an attempt at a pronunciation: [ʔah]


Again, the correct pronunciation is: 2ay (same as above but with glottal stop). Note that in Urdu, hardly any attention is paid to the glottal stop anyway! 


> ێ - I have absolutely no idea what that should be. I found ۆ (waw with V) as a representation for "oe" (German ö? Thai oe?), but nothing for ێ.


I also have no idea about the "v" mark. I have never seen it.


> ڈ - ddaal - interesting combination, but I'm not sure about the correct *translation** ... maybe like the Hindi ध to distinguish it from द?


***transliteration/pronunciation
This is used in Urdu. There is no difference in sound between د and ڈ. They are both the same (in sound) as the Hindi द


----------



## IxOhOxI

It is Arabic.
I don't know the meaning, but the way to write/type it is so weird and confusing *-*


----------



## avok

simfoniaco said:


> Uhm, thanks for bothering, I'm really embarrased... It's a long story involving a Jackass making himself mysterious... Thanks for telling me it doesn't mean anything, that's... kind of relieving...
> 
> P.S.: Sorry for my english, of course, it's better than my arabic (lol), but I think it's pretty limited.


 
I guess simfoniaco already made himself clear  it is gibberish


----------



## cherine

IxOhOxI said:


> It is Arabic.


I'd like to know on which basis you give such a sure confirmation. All those who know Arabic, said that this is not, and you're the only one who said that it is.

Please, give a convincing answer so as to not misguide anyone.
Thanks.


----------



## IxOhOxI

If I have been caused the misunderstanding, I apologize for the answer I've given. It is my carelessness that I did not read the posted info. of those who understand Arabic and do think it isn't Arabic in the first place. 

Anyway, I kinda recognize the alphabets which are identical to ones of the Arabic, that is why I said it was Arabic. Come to think of it, if this unknown language is not Arabic then it must have borrowed the exact characters from the Arabic language due to the similarity. 

Please don't bother my answer. That's that.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Not identical alphabet either, but based on the Arabic alphabet.  As mentioned above out of the eight letters only three are used in Arabic and part of the original Arabic alphabet.  At least one of the letters is mysterious up to now since no one seems to recognize it.


----------



## palomnik

Could it be Arwi?  I'm reaching here.  Does anybody out there know how to read Arwi?


----------



## francois_auffret

Sorry to tell you that, but it sounds like a good joke. I think someone pressed randomly a number of keys.

The only three languages using this alphabet are:

1. Urdu
2. Punjabi (Shahmukhi)
3. Kashmiri

However Kashmiri uses a number of diacritical marks which makes it almost unreadable to an Arabic speaker.

Urdu and Punjabi are readable to the Farsi speakers with the only difference of aspirated occlusive consonants and retroflex letters. 

The first letter here is actually a retroflex noon ( ڻ) which only exists in Punjabi (But NEVER as an initial letter) and is either written with two dots one above the other over noon, or with a small Toe (Emphatic TA in Arabic). This retroflex 'N' sound doesn't appear in Urdu but exists in Sanskrit and Shuddh (pure) Hindi. This smal Toe (TA) is the mark of retroflex letters in Urdu... So I confirm that Dal with a small Toe (TA) above is pronounced quite differently from the normal interdental DAL....

Someone said *Sindhi, *but this is impossible, because in Sindhi, retroflex letters aren't represented by the Toe, but by four dots. Moreover, Sindhi uses the _Naskh_ style of writing (like Pashto, Farsi) and not the _Nastaliq_ one, peculiar to the three above mentioned languages.... (and medieval Farsi...)

Thank you for your attention to my babbling...


----------

